# Annoying TV shows or movies you just can't stand?



## kylie32123 (Mar 3, 2017)

Any TV shows or movies that you dislike so much you wish they were never created? I know I have a few xD 
I dislike:
Days of our lives
Uncle Grandpa
Disney's Frozen
and more XD
Your dislikes?


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 3, 2017)

family guy and south park. ugly, boring, annoying af and like every single person ive ever met who likes either of them has been really annoying and rude ppl ):<

also the big bang theory makes me wish i were never born into this world


----------



## hamster (Mar 3, 2017)

Family Guy, I hate it because the plots of each episode and jokes are usually really dumb. It doesn't offend me though.


----------



## Joy (Mar 3, 2017)

Steven Universe....


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 3, 2017)

_Keeping Up with the Kardashians._


----------



## hamster (Mar 3, 2017)

nintendofan85 said:


> _Keeping Up with the Kardashians._



Oh yeah, I also hate those "keeping up with the housewives" shows. There's like 1000 of them.


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 3, 2017)

2 Broke Girls. I have a huge crush on both the ladies, but god the "humor" is just so stupid. Much more enjoyable to watch it with the sound off.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 3, 2017)

Any of that "Housewives" stuff is just stupid and terrible.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

teen titans go
powerpuff girls (remade version)
frozen
big bang theory
Keeping Up with the Kardashians.


----------



## piichinu (Mar 3, 2017)

steven universe, all disney cartoons, films, shows, etc., and any superhero movies


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 3, 2017)

Steven Universe
The Powerpuff girls (that sorry excuse of a reboot)
Frozen
Teen Titans go
New SpongeBob
Any type of reality show that has people during stupid crap and unnecessary drama.


----------



## arle (Mar 3, 2017)

I can't stand steven universe. everyone is always saying it's a great representation of certain sexualities/nonbinaryism but I feel quite differently, i find the plot stupid, the characters unlikable, and the whole thing to just be horribly overrated. if i was interested in representation, i'd want more worldy/likeable characters to do so.

Also, I can't stand frozen. I find that lately a lot of movies/TV shows are built up on things like social media to the point where they almost ALWAYS disappoint because of just how revolutionary or amazing these things claim to be, thinking that EVERYONE will have the same reaction, which isn't always true.

other things i dislike:
-any cartoon network reboot
-anything having to do with marvel
-big bang theory
-bob's burgers
-minions. Minions. MINIONS.
-memes that make terrible people into fake celebs
-OITNB


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 3, 2017)

almost any reality shows
shopping channels
cackling hags like The View


----------



## seliph (Mar 3, 2017)

Steven Universe, Family Guy, South Park, Big Bang Theory, Harry Potter, The Avengers (if I have to see ScarJo's face one more time I will scream), La La Land, Sherlock, Supernatural, Dr. Who, Big Brother, and I'm real sick of seeing anything to do with the new Beauty and the Beast remake


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Frozen, Moana, Zootopia, anything Disney's put out this decade basically...Steven Universe because the fandom is the worst thing ever,  Live-action nickelodeon shows, and of course, modern day anime. Because it's basically just weeby cat-school-whatever girls screaming and squeaking and flaunting to appeal to the weeb crowd. Don't forget all the trash cartoons like Breadwinners, etc. I could go on all night with this.


----------



## Elphie (Mar 4, 2017)

I can't stand Uncle Grandpa and the Minions and I don't really hate it but I found The Vampire Diaries too cheesy to watch


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 4, 2017)

99.99% of Adam Sandler's movies. And Seven Deadly Sins on Netflix.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 4, 2017)

I hate Squidbillies with a passion


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 4, 2017)

I second Uncle Grandpa. Like I know that Adventure Time and Marvelous Misadventures of Flapjack started this trend of silly weird shows, resulting in Gumball and all the other funky kids shows. But those shows at least have SOME substance I mean, I tried to watch Uncle Grandpa a few times and I was just like. No. Like to the point to where my boyfriend saying "Good morning" in his voice to spite me. -_-

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also most "teen drama" shows, sorry not sorry.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

Twilight, the Fast and Furious series, rip-offs of better done movies, I third Uncle Grandpa, basically anything they're sheltering kids with these days to fuel their future hatred for people who are different, Ancient Aliens and pretty much anything on the History channel.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And those damn k-dramas.

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND PIXAR FILMS.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Arize said:


> *99.99% of Adam Sandler's movies.* And Seven Deadly Sins on Netflix.




I'll agree with you with the Seven Deadly Sins, I can't believe that garbage got a second season.

But ADAM SANDLER IS A GOD. HE IS TOO GOOD FOR US.


----------



## chapstick (Mar 4, 2017)

well, i liked frozen when it first came out and i watched the first time. then it got WAY too overhyped and it just got annoying. same thing with the first time i watched despicable me, maybe even the first couple times, but then it got way overhyped and just got annoying. i also dislike most *recent* kids shows (uncle grandpa, new spongebob, steven universe, the world of gumball, etc.) because the plots are always hard to understand and sometimes they're just plain dumb.


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 4, 2017)

Yes, Steven Universe is bad. REALLY BAD. Tried watching it once, about five minutes later.... *turns channel*


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 4, 2017)

Fourth for Uncle Grandpa, can't believe that show has run for as long as it has.

Also of course SU starts out as ****, which is why the Flood Order exists.  If you aren't hooked by then it's definitely not your cup of tea.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 4, 2017)

most superhero movies are really annoying to me. i think the only one i actually enjoyed was antman lol

irrelevant side note, i never thought it was legitimate to base hatred of a movie/show off of its fanbase or how much hype it gets.


----------



## dierefuji (Mar 4, 2017)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure.
I know I'll sound like the exact kind of people I hate, but it's fanbase is annoying. It's a bunch of /a/ elitists who probably still like dank memes. I know it's dumb to hate a show based on its fanbase, I say that all the time and it is hypocritical of me to hate JoJo while saying that, but I just can't stand the sight of it tbh


----------



## Bowie (Mar 4, 2017)

Probably _Attack on Titan_. I have many reasons, one being quite personal, but I generally just don't like it. Don't think it's particularly innovative either.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 4, 2017)

I don't like superhero movies whatsoever.


----------



## tumut (Mar 4, 2017)

Most anime is like, awful.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 4, 2017)

seth macfarlane, matt stone, and trey parker all need to go jump into a ravine


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 4, 2017)

gosh I really didn't know people hated Steven Universe so much TvT (I respect your opinions although I don't agree)

For me, most of those shows on the Disney channel like Austin and Ally. My siblings always have it on and most of the shows are awful. Not to mention, I don't like any of the characters on Austin and Ally. And also, I'm glad Girl Meets World ended. That show was painful to watch at the dinner table.


----------



## LilyACNL (Mar 5, 2017)

Tbh anything overrated, same with bands. Like they're fine until everyone overly fangirls over them and freaks out and makes everything in their life about it like:
-Steven Universe
-Stranger Things
-(band) TOP lmao
-Two Broke Girls
-Adventure time (I used to love it xc)
-GRAVITY FALLS. I FRIKIN HATE.


----------



## easpa (Mar 5, 2017)

Most shows that are popular on Tumblr kind of rub me the wrong way. Not because they're bad shows or have bad messages though, it's usually just because of the amount of posts relating to them that I have to see on my dash.  Apart from those though, I can't stand most American sitcoms that have come out over the last few years. So many of them are boringly similar and have more or less the same archetypical cast of characters.


----------



## Limon (Mar 5, 2017)

Family Guy, Frozen, Breadwinners, and any sitcoms on Disney or Nick.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 5, 2017)

Any new cartoons


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 5, 2017)

The problem with Steven Universe is Rebecca Sugar's touch. You can tell the show was made by an awkward introvert. The dramatic scenes are good because of her personality but the humor and light hearted moments are like straight up tumblr humor. meaning it's spastic, loud and or cringe inducing/ awkward humor.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 5, 2017)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> The problem with Steven Universe is Rebecca Sugar's touch. You can tell the show was made by an awkward introvert. The dramatic scenes are good because of her personality but the humor and light hearted moments are like straight up tumblr humor. meaning it's spastic, loud and or cringe inducing/ awkward humor.



Different strokes for different folks I suppose. I enjoy the show for having more depth and character development than most kids cartoons and how everything ties together. At least you actually gave it a shot rather than dismissing it out of the gate for having a following, I'll never understand that criticism. Something should be judged on its merits, not by how its rabid fanbase is. It's not even difficult to separate the two.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 5, 2017)

Dixx said:


> Most anime is like, awful.



Most is, definitely. 
A lot of them contain similar plots, similar character tropes with no other development and pointless fanservice. It's just lame and you're better off watching something worth it. Of course that isn't the case with all anime but most is like that.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 5, 2017)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Different strokes for different folks I suppose. I enjoy the show for having more depth and character development than most kids cartoons and how everything ties together. At least you actually gave it a shot rather than dismissing it out of the gate for having a following, I'll never understand that criticism. Something should be judged on its merits, not by how its rabid fanbase is. It's not even difficult to separate the two.



The lore is really good and I agree, the depth is quite  good as well.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 5, 2017)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Different strokes for different folks I suppose. I enjoy the show for having more depth and character development than most kids cartoons and how everything ties together. At least you actually gave it a shot rather than dismissing it out of the gate for having a following, I'll never understand that criticism. Something should be judged on its merits, not by how its rabid fanbase is. It's not even difficult to separate the two.



I agree with you 100%. My sister won't give SU a try or anything else popular due to it being annoying. While I get annoyed too, it's more helpful to maybe try it so you can maybe join in the hype. Can't beat em join em. Lmao. 

Like for MLP:FiM for example. The fanbase is pretty awful, arguably one of the worst ones but the show is actually nice so it's a shame.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Mar 6, 2017)

Adventure time. Normally I don't mind cartoons but I just can't stand it. I don't get it and I don't like the animation art style. Southpark is another one I don't like, I think the jokes are crude and the characters annoy me - although I do like that they seem to use topics from current events to base shows off of.


----------



## Redlatios (Mar 6, 2017)

I hate south park and family guy. Also uncle grandpa.


----------



## MayorVillager (Mar 7, 2017)

I can't stand Teen Titans Go, even though my friend Robert likes it somehow.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 7, 2017)

Kyoko said:


> Adventure time. Normally I don't mind cartoons but I just can't stand it. I don't get it and I don't like the animation art style. Southpark is another one I don't like, I think the jokes are crude and the characters annoy me - although I do like that they seem to use topics from current events to base shows off of.



I don't like Adventure Time's art style either so it sucks that a lot of modern cartoons have the same or similar style.


----------



## Nooblord (Mar 7, 2017)

I don't get how Family Guy lasted for so long.


----------



## Greys0n (Mar 8, 2017)

Gilmore girls, Vampire diaries and movie Twilight


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 8, 2017)

The Big Bang Theory, Pretty Little Liars, Vampire Diaries, the more recent American Horror Story seasons (1 and 2 were bomb), Steven Universe, Sherlock, and Supernatural.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 8, 2017)

Steven Universe and every anime in existence.


----------



## Astarte (Mar 8, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> The Big Bang Theory, Pretty Little Liars, Vampire Diaries, the more recent American Horror Story seasons (1 and 2 were bomb), Steven Universe, Sherlock, and Supernatural.



How could you not like Supernatural? It has Jensen Ackles ^-^


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 8, 2017)

Astarte said:


> How could you not like Supernatural? It has Jensen Ackles ^-^



Lol he ain't even hot


----------



## Astarte (Mar 8, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> Lol he ain't even hot



Lmaoo oh nooo you didn't! XD that's my husband that just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 9, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Steven Universe and every anime in existence.



I'll agree with you on Steven Universe, but*you take that back.*

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't like Catfish.


----------



## Akira-chan (Mar 9, 2017)

Squidbilles, im glad that ended. Jonny test was one and that ended too thank god. Uncle grampa is another one im not fond of, but i hear its better. Breadwinnners and mostly all nick and disney sicoms are the WORST. (drake and josh, and icarly are the only good sitcoms ive ever watched and mayyyybe hey jessie that one was bearable. WOWP was ok as well.) Uhh not much else i can think of rn lol.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 11, 2017)

re:zero
yuri on ice
love live
uncle grandpa
adventure time
steven universe
all disney sitcoms
all of nick's cartoons nowadays


----------



## Stitched (Mar 11, 2017)

Frozen and Zootopia. Overrated and not as good as people generally think they are. 
Every Disney sitcom.
Almost every show on TLC.


----------



## amanda1983 (Mar 11, 2017)

"Reality" shows are my my biggest tv peeve. I can't even stand the ads so haven't watched network tv at home in years. I know how they're made, how the "drama" gets created or at least enhanced, and I find the whole process infuriating. These shows get made because they are insanely cheap + quick to make vs profit made, especially compared to scripted dramas or genuine documentaries (which comply with industry ethical standards no "reality" tv show bothers with). Ethical concerns are my other big problem with these shows : The Biggest Loser has had serious medical concerns raised from day 1 due to the exercise and diet regimen.

https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-...iggest-loser-returns-despite-critics-warnings

https://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/05/02/health/biggest-loser-weight-loss.html

http://www.smh.com.au/comment/the-biggest-loser-you-win-some--you-lose-more-20140118-311gk.html

There's a bunch of tv shows + movies I can't stand, but none aggravate me anything like The Biggest Loser does.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Mar 11, 2017)

steven universe, like ew


----------



## Licorice (Mar 12, 2017)

Anime, Adventure Time, Steven Universe, more that I can't remember rn.


----------



## N e s s (Mar 12, 2017)

There is a lot of anime that I really don't like; I prefer to watch only a select few (1 being Death Note). My brother was watching this one on netflix the other day called "The Devil is a Part-timer???" that was making me gag at how bad the voice acting was.

oh yeah, I also hate basically every reality TV show.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

keeping up with the kardashians


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm really not into anime, it's all v repetitive and whenever my boyfriend watches it it's hard to tell one from another, and I can't stand like any of the female character voice, I'm sorry not sorry. Too high pitched for my delicate ears.

I also really hate any kind of reality and 90% of the shows on Disney these days.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 13, 2017)

i got rly annoyed about the big bang theory so im going to complain about it here because i need to vent my Frustration and also this thread is 4 hating tv shows so it's Perfect . 

a list of stuff i hate abt the show:
1. every single character is Bad
2. rvery character has like 1 trait (sheldon is smart and condescending, penny is pretty and kinda stupid, glasses guy is The Relateable Normal One (aka kinda nice guy™ and no personality), bowl cut guy is awkward and has a mom, raj is  indian, and amy is the ugly nerd girl that no one likes)
3. all the jkes are So Bad
4. it is p much the me, an intellectual meme except it is . well . serious . 
5. all the characters are perfect r/iamverysmart examples
6. bazinga   .,,,,   peny., u smert. . bzlengu xD *laugh track*
7. ok i cant come up with any more good points i just hate it so much and it makes me want to smash the tv and set my house on fire it just sucks so much and every time i see anything related to it i am filled with hatred 
8. wait i came up w another point PPL WHO WATCH IT ARE ANNOYING .

the only ok thing that happened bc of that show are bazinga memes but they are bad memes and i dont like them because they have sheldon's face on them   

and yes i know i hate the show a lot and im probably a bit too extreme ad hateful   but just let me complain about it Thank


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 13, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> i got rly annoyed about the big bang theory so im going to complain about it here because i need to vent my Frustration and also this thread is 4 hating tv shows so it's Perfect .
> 
> a list of stuff i hate abt the show:
> 1. every single character is Bad
> ...








I have mixed feelings on it, like it's OK, but if you watch it without a laugh track it's not really funny... it's kind of painful.


----------



## Franny (Mar 13, 2017)

any show on cartoon network right now, save for adult swim. samurai jack is lit


----------



## koopakingg (Mar 13, 2017)

Too many to count. Some top hated of mine are uncle grandpa, 2 broke girls, the Big Bang theory, and the amazing world of gumball.


----------



## hamster (Mar 13, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I have mixed feelings on it, like it's OK, but if you watch it without a laugh track it's not really funny... it's kind of painful.


when i saw it for the first time i got physically irritated
--
i also hate Disney sitcoms, my sister is 16 and still a dedicated fan.


----------



## Elvera (Mar 13, 2017)

I kind of want to say once upon a time, but I did love the first two and a half seasons of it...It's just I don't like 3.5 and beyond. The show was supposed to be about Emma's story and I just don't think it is anymore. Also there are plot holes I want answers to from season 1 & 2, but clearly that ain't happening. 

Stargate Universe. Did not enjoy at all, why couldn't they just continue Atlantis?

Simpsons, South Park, Family guy, American Dad, and probably all the other shows like it. I don't understand them, I don't want to understand them. EVER. 

The newest Superman movies. I have so much hate for them, I'm not a big fan of superman in general but the one thing that Superman really valued was human life. And what happened in the first movie, a massive action sequence that played out where hundreds of people were likely killed. Superman didn't seem to care about it all and just kept fighting the enemy in a populated city, the second movie was no better. Honestly I hate how movies these days have to be all about action, 'nah, who cares about their character, just make it explosive. 

Oh and lastly 2 and a half man. How did that go on for as long as it did. What was funny about Charlie Sheen??


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 13, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Any of that "Housewives" stuff is just stupid and terrible.



but desperate housewives is the all-time best

(the fictional show from which the ****ty reality TV shows drew inspiration from).

- - - Post Merge - - -

Steven universe
My little pony
Pretty little liars
the 100 
supernatural
sherlock holmes
the big bang theory



Elvera said:


> Simpsons, South Park, Family guy, American Dad, and probably all the other shows like it. I don't understand them, I don't want to understand them. EVER.



I resonate strongly with disliking most cartoon shows these days, except for the simpsons.

I used to be that kid who watched south park at the age of 12, and then family guy at the age of 16. However, having matured a lot since watching the simpsons as a child I actually find the humour quite funny.



visibleghost said:


> i got rly annoyed about the big bang theory so im going to complain about it here because i need to vent my Frustration and also this thread is 4 hating tv shows so it's Perfect .
> 
> a list of stuff i hate abt the show:
> 1. every single character is Bad
> ...



Penny: sheldon wat r u doing i need help cooking
sheldon: riboflavin must be supplemented
*laugh track*

literally the humour in the big bang theory is targeted towards stupid people that get intimidated by big words


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 13, 2017)

I want to also add that TBBT is a terrible show. 90% of the "humor" in it sounds like it was written by the same guys that think "there rn't any gurls on the internet" and "women git back in the kitchen hurr" are or were ever good jokes.

(TBH tho, I pretty much avoid any show that uses a laugh track with a few exceptions. If your jokes are so funny, you shouldn't need to tell the audience when to laugh!)


----------



## forestyne (Mar 13, 2017)

I've started getting into watching TV while I'm at home (because I've stayed alone indoors for a good 5 years of my life and it never occurred to me that I could watch TV) and I've gotta say, I hate Bob's Burgers. It's just _not funny_. I actually considered watching children's cartoons because it was just _that boring_. Then I remembered I'm an adult now lolol Celebrity Juice is another one.

I have a love-hate relationship with Jeremy Kyle.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2017)

Movies: Anything more modern romantic comedies.. And Tarantino, kill his films with fire.

TV Shows: P much anything Real Housewives of ____ and other reality soap crap.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 14, 2017)

Any reality show where you see someone's life. It's either a sob story or is so rich, it makes me puke. Stop making stupid people famous!!


----------



## hamster (Mar 14, 2017)

Corrie said:


> Any reality show where you see someone's life. It's either a sob story or is so rich, it makes me puke. Stop making stupid people famous!!


next thing you know the "cash me outside" girl is going to have her own TV show.


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

New Girl, How I Met Your Mother, and Girls are all shows that are really popular but I just can't stand. I don't find them to be clever or funny or well written, and the characters annoy the crap out of me. 

I also hate South Park, Family Guy, and The Big Bang Theory, like most people in this thread seem to.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 14, 2017)

Ekcriptia said:


> next thing you know the "cash me outside" girl is going to have her own TV show.



I'm surprised she hasn't yet tbh.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

I hate Steven Universe! I can't stand it! >.<


----------



## jiny (Mar 15, 2017)

i used to like steven universe but it just got bland for me
also any new disney shows


----------



## keef_kogane (Mar 18, 2017)

-New Girl.  It seems cute, but the main character is annoying and the second-hand embarrassment is so strong.
-Most new Disney shows.  It's all the same thing, really.
-Basically every reality show ever.  I think there are two I can stand to listen to/watch, but that's it.

Edit: How could I forget the biggest thing on my own list?  Yeah, most anime as well.


----------



## AlanRickmanFan27 (Apr 18, 2017)

WWE divas

just what we need more drama in the WWE. No Thanks No Thanks

- - - Post Merge - - -



Corrie said:


> Any reality show where you see someone's life. It's either a sob story or is so rich, it makes me puke. Stop making stupid people famous!!



omg thank you! i totally agree with you! yes! OH!  haha! lol! xD


----------



## cIementine (Apr 18, 2017)

big bang theory isn't even remotely funny, and i don't understand why ppl think it is ??


----------



## carp (Apr 18, 2017)

practically all children's tv


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 18, 2017)

Quite a few 

Frozen was absolute **** and for some reason it blew up 
MLP because that's also **** but for some reason adults enjoy it... I honestly see no appeal... it's just weird kids stuff, it's not even like it's good lmfao 
I don't like old Disney movies 
Hm...and probably weird American shows like Friends or Biggest Loser or something haha - "comedies" (none of the jokes are funny anyway so idk) / reality shows


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 18, 2017)

Everything that is National TV


----------



## kayleee (Apr 18, 2017)

I never found Spongebob entertaining


----------



## uyumin (Apr 18, 2017)

My little pony


----------



## Nanabells (Apr 18, 2017)

Reality shows because there's nothing even remotely _real_ about them


----------



## froggyb (Apr 26, 2017)

Anime. I'm not into it just bec. of my own tastes, but the reason I hate it is bec. my friends love it. My problem with it is that they are all super f****** loud. I swear all of my friends are hard of hearing. And they get so touchy when you tell them to turn it down. It'll go from quiet speech to some insanely loud 10 minute long fight scene or something. WHAAAANG PARRROWOOW ZEEEEEE KAPOOOONG. It drives me up the wall.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 26, 2017)

Spongebob is so annoying. I really don't understand the appeal.


----------



## Mu~ (Apr 26, 2017)

Pachireecko said:


> Most shows that are popular on Tumblr kind of rub me the wrong way. Not because they're bad shows or have bad messages though, it's usually just because of the amount of posts relating to them that I have to see on my dash.


I hate Yuri on ice thanks to Tumblr... I'm glad I quit Tumblr. 
Also I hate Naruto and One Piece because people talk about those shows all the damn time, I'm fed up.
I also dislike big brother and those stupid shows about gossips and celebrities, ugh. I can't stand watching sports not car races either.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 26, 2017)

Steven Universe
Shameless
Jane The Virgin
Doctor Who (except for the 9th doctor)
Keeping Up With The Kardashians
Any of the Real Housewives shows
Pretty much everything on Bravo
Supernatural
Long Island Medium
Hollywood Teen Medium
Hawaii Five-O
Girls
Stargate Universe was a disappointment

thats all i can think of right now..


----------



## Biyaya (Apr 26, 2017)

Shows that are vulgar and constantly making fun of something or someone annoy me. Can't stand South Park. Just hearing its intro song puts me in a poor mood. The only vulgar show that I don't mind watching and actually like is Rick and Morty.


----------



## oliversacnl (Apr 26, 2017)

Harry Potter. I actually liked the books and movies, but it is WAY overrated, and I can't help but hate it because of its annoying fanbase. Ugh.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 26, 2017)

Peppa pig, family guy, 50 shades of grey, twilight, snow white (I can't stand that voice), "reality" tv shows.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 26, 2017)

Hmm, the only shows I stopped watching were Big Bang and Dexter and only like a few seasons in.
I'm not really too invested in hating anything, I actually like things on my own.


----------



## Primarina (Apr 26, 2017)

Current TV shows include _Girls_ (I despise Lena Dunham), _The Middle_, _Keeping Up with the Kardashians_ (though it is fun to hate watch sometimes and I love Scott Disick because he trolls the Kardashians constantly), _Pretty Little Liars_, _Dance Moms_, and _Long Island Medium_.


----------



## Horus (Apr 26, 2017)

The Middle, Season 9 of Scrubs, Supergirl, Arrow, The Flash, iZombie, Supernatural after season 5, Spongebob, reality shows, the legends of tomorrow, that redneck trash on Adult Swim, Gotham, Minions, Luke Cage, Cliche' anime, Iron Fist, Super Why, Transformers, Dreamworks, all the cop/lawyer shows, King of the Hill, past SNL comedians in trash movies, 

There's more


----------



## seliph (Apr 27, 2017)

Would like to add 13 Reasons Why to the list


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2017)

Friends
Sing Movie
Modern Family Guy
Teen Titans Go
PowerPuff Girls 2016
Problem Solvers
The New Adventures of Old Christine
The Secret Life of Pets
Uncle Grandpa
Eric and Andre Show
-_Will Probably add more to the list_


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 27, 2017)

Nox said:


> Friends
> Sing Movie
> Modern Family Guy
> Teen Titans Go
> ...



Friends is a classic you have to be kidding me

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can't stand smurfs


----------



## Dim (Apr 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Friends is a classic you have to be kidding me


No I'm not. It's kind of annoying and unfunny imo lmao. Speaking of which I forgot to add Full House I mean how could I forget? ._.

Also all Nick shows after Drake and Josh/Ned's are lame as heelll


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 8, 2018)

Most comedy cartoons aimed at adults, with the exception of Bojack Horseman (and arguably the Simpsons, although I've been watching that since I was a little kid and it's not THAT adult, most of the time). I'm fine with some darker subject matter or jokes that wouldn't be appropriate for children, but way too many of them are shock humour, and a lot of them make a lot of jokes that exist just to hurt marginalized groups (like racist humour or homophobic humour).


----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2018)

The Fast and Furious franchise...fcking hate those movies...reality shows(w/ maybe a FEW exceptions, such as Gold Rush and the Curse of Oak Island), certain comedies...and that's all I got for now.


----------



## Imbri (Jun 8, 2018)

I really don't watch television because it all seems dumb to me. I've never cared for sitcoms. The idea of entertainment through making fun of someone/thing is playing to the lowest common denominator.


----------



## betta (Jun 8, 2018)

Glee, I ****ing despise that show, it's so goddamn annoying


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2018)

Game of Thrones is annoying as heck and there’s so much death.  Never understood why it was so popular.


----------



## dimicrow (Jun 9, 2018)

Steven Universe and Stranger Things. Idk, people ruined it for me. And they get mad offended when I say I don't like their shows :v I don't get it


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Jun 9, 2018)

dimicrow said:


> Steven Universe and Stranger Things. Idk, people ruined it for me. And they get mad offended when I say I don't like their shows :v I don't get it



I love Steven Universe and I totally respect your opinion. I will also agree with you about the community being pretty toxic.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I despise Mean Girls 2 and Legally Blondes. Both of them are garbage spin offs but, supply a good hate watch.


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 9, 2018)

I'm completely done with hearing about 50 shades.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2018)

also extreme nature/environment shows like, idk ice road truckers or those fishing things.. like bruh totally uninteresting. 

all pc shows/movies where they have to alter and "censor" everything to appeal to an easily-offended audience because they can't learn from history and people will ****hit the fan like mad. I mean yeah if it's obviously slur-y and bad yeah then remake it but when they take stories and either make them totally different or just "appealing" to make money as well just heck no.

(prime example, the danish girl.. like did they even research it properly??)

most thriller movies like, idk the woman on the train, august: osage county, the gift etc. .. .. snore you are just being annoying couldn't care less.

kids shows when they dub real people.. like uhh those are not aimed towards babies 99% of the time and learn to read gdi.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 9, 2018)

dimicrow said:


> Steven Universe and Stranger Things. Idk, people ruined it for me. And they get mad offended when I say I don't like their shows :v I don't get it



there are so many fanbases that have ruined shows for me honestly. i watched like 4 epised of steven universe but the fandom is so extremely terrible that i started disliking the show even though i thought it was alright when i watched it :|


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 9, 2018)

The Big Bang Theory. I hate this show with passion. Not only the characters are annoying af (words 
can't describe how much I hate Bernadette and Amy), the jokes are just stale and unfunny, it's so 
painful to watch. Sometimes I really ask myself how this trash got so many seasons, meanwhile 
other shows which are way better have to beg that they not getting cancelled right after the first 
season. I will never understand how this show with it's wannabe nerds got so popular. I also don't 
understand what people find so amazing about "Shamy". Pure cringe at its finest. In general, all the 
relationships in this show are just dumb, seriously, how can people like something like this?

Sherlock. Especially season three and four. While season one and two are ok, season three is just
meh. And season four is pure trash, honestly, what the heck happened here? The whole story was
so weird, Mary was just fu..... annoying, like, I was happy when she died and surprise! She's back!
Now as a ghost, tada! Wtf Moffat and Gatiss, why can't you let a character just stay dead? In 
general, all the characters became more and more annoying and out of character. John was more 
likeable back then, in season four he's just a moron. And Sherlock's sister... Worst idea ever. They 
could have make a good show but nope, they had to ruin it. I used to be a fan of it, now I'm not 
even interested in a season five at all (if they ever going to make one).

As for movies, I'm not a fan at all of movies with love stories. And go away with this 50 Shades of
trash, I can't stand this.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Also, if we’re being honest here, Star Wars Episode 8 was very confusing with all the death and therefore made it very annoying.  At the end it was like, “Okay, we got these people left, we can still win!”  And I’m like, “No you cannot!  You just lost like, more than half of the good guys!  WTF?!”


----------



## Envy (Jun 9, 2018)

I am sick and tired of Star Wars and comic book super hero stuff being crammed in my face all of the time. I am not saying that they are necessarily bad media, but I am annoyed with how much they are promoted and with how much my friends post that stuff on social media. Like every time I get on FB, I feel like at least 50% of what I see is related to that stuff.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 9, 2018)

i'm tired of all these crime dramas


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2018)

Yeah, TBBT sucks hard... mostly because their assuming general stereotypes of people with ASD conditions.. Like not everyone is a science nerd that sucks with girls or whatever siiigh.


----------



## hestu (Jun 9, 2018)

there aren't really any tv shows that i actively hate since i just don't watch them??? but i guess commercials for certain shows on hulu irritate me, and i cannot stand hearing about star wars anymore because i just do not care, like, so much. also annoyed by pretty much anything tim allen is in because he is honestly just terrible imo.


----------



## babykas (Jun 9, 2018)

star wars and greys?? i just find them boring af


----------



## magicaldonkey (Jun 9, 2018)

star wars doesn’t interest me at all
nor do any reality tv shows whatsoever
anime in my eyes shouldn’t exist as it is annoying
two broke girls just aren’t funny
little mix (band) and their whiny voices and 11-12 year olds fangirl over them so no thanks
finally, all vloggers 


my favourite shows are the big bang theory and family guy lmaO


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Dec 6, 2020)

Celebrity gossip crap like "TMZ" and "Extra", as well as braincell-killing reality show garbage like "The Kardashians" and "Jersey Shore". The majority of the primetime shows on The CW also irritate me.

There's definitely others, but they don't come to mind at the moment.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 7, 2020)

Bizaardvark. Nothing annoys me more than the Disney Channel show Bizaardvark. I mean, Jake Paul, not funny whatsoever, and dull concept.
but, just some others I can't stand:
-Naruto. When will they ever shut up and stop doing flashbacks? Also has a dull story tbh.
-My Hero Academia. I lost interest after the 3rd season, and while I was watching it it wasn't being shoved into my face everywhere. Now it is, and I can't stand it because nobody can shut up about it and it's driving me more insane than Deku's screaming and crying.
-Any other anime because from my experience... they're all the same.
-Almost every witch tv show, because like anime, they're all the same stupid story. (wizards of waverly place is the only exception)
-Star Wars, Marvel, and DC movies. I haven't been bugged about DC as much, but my family bugs me so much about star wars/marvel it's not even funny. They know I hate it and still try to get me to watch it because it's "the funniest movie ever". I could go on forever about it, but I won't.
-Riverdale
-Stranger Things
-Teen Titans go
-New Nickelodeon
-She-Ra and the Princess of Power
etc...


----------



## eseamir (Dec 7, 2020)

family guy, southpark, american dad, etc. it feels like every single one of those shows is basically the same thing and every single fan that I've ever met/talked to has been extremely rude or small-minded and judgmental (no offense if you like them, just my personal experience with the people who are really into shows like that)


----------



## hamster (Dec 7, 2020)

theres this show called "lucifer" that my mum was watching and OMG its awful. basically just sexy satan with quick wit and intellect and makes snarky and funnay xD remarks all the time like so stupid

	Post automatically merged: Dec 7, 2020



hamster said:


> next thing you know the "cash me outside" girl is going to have her own TV show.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 7, 2020)

lungs said:


> re:zero
> yuri on ice
> love live
> uncle grandpa
> ...



looking back on this now none of them really bother me that much (some i dont even dislike) except for maybe uncle grandpa and yuri on ice lol.

a show i want to avoid forever is 13 reasons why. i remember a few years ago when it was the Hot new thing around my school councillor was talking about the plot to me in detail (wasnt the smartest thing to do) and it made me so upset and uncomfortable, chances are it would mess with my trauma and mental health if i actually sat down and watched it. would also avoid people who genuinely think its a good show like the plague, its that bad to me


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 7, 2020)

lungs said:


> looking back on this now none of them really bother me that much (some i dont even dislike) except for maybe uncle grandpa and yuri on ice lol.
> 
> a show i want to avoid forever is 13 reasons why. i remember a few years ago when it was the Hot new thing around my school councillor was talking about the plot to me in detail (wasnt the smartest thing to do) and it made me so upset and uncomfortable, chances are it would mess with my trauma and mental health if i actually sat down and watched it. would also avoid people who genuinely think its a good show like the plague, its that bad to me


i actually came into this thread to write 13 reasons why. i haven't watched it myself because i know it would make me actually want to kms so i'm like Nah, but from what i have seen and heard it really isn't such a woke and good show as some people paint it up to be. showing a graphic suicide scene in a show geared towards impressionable teenagers is honestly never a good idea. it also is sort of problematic that the main character's suicide is, in some ways, shown to be a type of revenge. real life suicides may sometimes be the result of actions made by other people, but it is not often a "ha! i'm going to get them really good by killing myself >:')"-thing.


----------



## Mezzanine (Dec 7, 2020)

I wish I could eradicate Big Mouth from this Earth


----------



## saucySheep (Dec 7, 2020)

i've... never liked Friends.
other than that, the new MLP show is absolute garbage and i want it to die


----------



## jiny (Dec 8, 2020)

riverdale definitely, friends (all my friends like it but i could never get into it, and it got removed off netflix before i even got a chance to try it), rick & morty(?) its a 50/50 w me sometimes i can watch it but other times its just bleh


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 8, 2020)

Literally all of the reality TV shows like Pitbulls and Parolees and Alaskan Bush People that clog up Animal Planet and Discovery Channel these days. I miss when they would play cool science and nature documentaries. I hate the contrived 'soap operas but with real people and each episode is totally unscripted, their lives just totally follow a TV show cadence perfectly' drama of reality TV shows. Considering the brain rot has extended to pretty much every channel, I'm in the extreme minority though


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Dec 8, 2020)

Movies with Melissa McCarthy and Adam Sandler as characters make me cringe


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 8, 2020)

Big Bang Theory.


----------



## mayor.lauren (Dec 8, 2020)

gonna get hate for this one, but i don't find the office funny. it has some funny scenes, sure. but as a show overall, it really just doesn't appeal to me. and before all the office stans come for me, yes, i have watched every single episode.


----------



## corvus516 (Dec 8, 2020)

Any of the "Real Housewives of ___" series. Specifically Cheshire for me.
The way they speak is so obnoxious; it's not even their accents or anything like that, it's just that they exaggerate everything and it all sounds so fake. It's like listening to audio in a language exam where the people speaking make up a conversation that would never actually happen.
Thanks, I hate it.


----------



## Mezzanine (Dec 8, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 9, 2020)

syub said:


> riverdale definitely, friends (all my friends like it but i could never get into it, and it got removed off netflix before i even got a chance to try it), rick & morty(?) its a 50/50 w me sometimes i can watch it but other times its just bleh


without riverdale we wouldn't have the i'm weird gem, though... the world would be better off in some ways, but we would suffer in other ways


Spoiler: if some1 doesn't know the i'm weird meme



a Quirky character called jughead said "In case you haven’t noticed, I'm weird. I’m a weirdo. I don't fit in. And I don't want to fit in. Have you ever seen me without this stupid hat on? That's weird."


----------



## moonbyu (Dec 9, 2020)

dimicrow said:


> Steven Universe and Stranger Things. Idk, people ruined it for me. And they get mad offended when I say I don't like their shows :v I don't get it


honestly, i kinda agree. the fandom is real feral sometimes, and this is coming from a person who's been in the fandom ever since the first season aired.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Dec 9, 2020)

I genuinely cannot even be in the room if there's a hospital/medical show on TV. It doesn't matter if it's aa real life ER show or a scripted show like The Good Doctor or House. It's a hard freaking pass for me. Not happening. 

I also can't do 13 Reasons Why. The vast array of triggers in that show is mind-blowing. I watched a few episodes of the first season and it wasn't a healthy thing for me to watch at all. 

When I watch TV or Youtube or whatever, I don't like to feel any emotions. Not sure if that's weird or not. But I live with severe depression and anxiety, and I have way too much empathy, even for fictional characters. I like to watch stuff that isn't mentally exhausting.


----------



## moonbyu (Dec 9, 2020)

anyways, i've always hated family guy, American dad and all those types of shows. it's just violence and a bunch of dark humor.


----------



## deleted (Dec 9, 2020)

Everything on Cartoon Network is trash now that Gumball is over. I also don’t like Friends, The Office, or Community. I don’t get the hype.


----------



## Rika092 (Dec 9, 2020)

The simpsons and family guy... I’m sorry but growing up watching anime I just could not stand the character designs

Riverdale, because the plot absolutely makes no sense. 

Grey’s anatomy, please, this show has been running way too long the story is no longer enjoyable to watch. They broke all the ships, and Pretty much all the original casts besides Meredith are gone.


----------



## Galaxite (Dec 9, 2020)

The Trolls, Emoji Movie, and any Alvin and the Chipmunks movie, I cannot stand their voices and it's all so cringy to me.


----------



## xara (Dec 13, 2020)

i literally can not _stand_ riverdale; the first season was alright but it went completely downhill after that and i’m convinced that the writers are a bunch of trolls because there’s _no way_ that they’re not joking with half of what happens in that show lmao. 

the kissing booth was also a disaster, too; it was basically just an hour and 50 minutes of joey king taking off her shirt and yelling at people which,, okay same but i still couldn’t sit through it.


----------



## Neb (Dec 22, 2020)

As someone who binged the first three seasons, I can safely say Rick and Morty is my least favorite show of all time. The art style is hideous, the protagonist is irredeemable, and the script is completely depressing. If I wanted to listen to edgelords complain about existence I would just browse Reddit again.


----------



## Bird_9 (Dec 22, 2020)

I cant stand friends and how i met your mother
Both are great tv series but i cant stand the plot and the silly jokes
Everything sounds dumb and without purpose


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 22, 2020)

Teen Titans Go. The entire CN lineup is literally that all the time. I wish it would just die off, but it's only gained popularity because parents probably throw their kids in front of the tv and to them it doesn't matter what is on. I feel like it's just as bad as Johnny Test.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Dec 22, 2020)

i hated happy tree friends while it was still around.
reason being my sister was an edgy kid and so she would watch it on the tv in the living room and i thought it only was a "cute" (still ugly imo) show and then they started tearing each other apart and it scarred me for a long time

	Post automatically merged: Dec 22, 2020



Mezzanine said:


> Steven Universe is unbearable



second because white diamond could have been something AMAZING and instead they went with that "friendship and love solve everything and if you simply talk it out with someone they'll turn good!" bull they always go with

also second that the fandom is so toxic, i used to own many SU ocs and then someone in the fandom decided to run me out of it and basically stalk me


----------



## Jam86 (Dec 22, 2020)

oof there's so many
- teen titans go, i can't with this show
-uncle grandpa, like seriously what were they thinking
- basically any disney movie with 3d animation, it looks great but they put so much focus into the animation and songs that they forget to write decent storylines
- all christmas movies, they're too cheesy
- the new mulan movie, they got all the good characters/scenes from the original and basically threw them in the bin and released this dreadful film
-anything with adam sandler in it really irritates me

also i didn't realise so many people hated steven universe, it's my favourite show but i agree the fandom makes me wanna quit the internet


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 22, 2020)

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> i hated happy tree friends while it was still around.
> reason being my sister was an edgy kid and so she would watch it on the tv in the living room and i thought it only was a "cute" (still ugly imo) show and then they started tearing each other apart and it scarred me for a long time
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 22, 2020
> ...


Oh man, I'm still disgusted at the community with that whole 'Rose Quartz/skinny' drawing where they egged a girl to commit suicide and then celebrate when they thought they had won. They didn't. It's one of the few times 4chan got involved and bullied them and I supported every bit of it. They literally just kept editing art and posting it to torment them. They deserved it.

The plot towards the ending of Steven Universe was such a mess. Steven and the gems want to fight the bad guys in season 1 when they're abducted on the spaceship of Japser? Because they're bad people hurting good people. And then season finale/you're a megalomaniac dictator that's been mass harvest planets for your army for thousands of years. But counterpoint, let's be friends.


----------



## Fromis (Dec 22, 2020)

family guy.. i never really got the concept n i despise it


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 27, 2020)

Disney Frozen 1 and 2
All new TV shows that came out this year
Peg plus Cat
Zootopia
That furry show on Netflix 

There is more but yeah


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 27, 2020)

TheDuke55 said:


> Teen Titans Go. The entire CN lineup is literally that all the time. I wish it would just die off, but it's only gained popularity because parents probably throw their kids in front of the tv and to them it doesn't matter what is on. I feel like it's just as bad as Johnny Test.


Teen Titans Go is so bad. I liked the older one.


----------



## xhyloh (Feb 20, 2021)

rwby's art style has gotten better over the years and i'm (hopeful) the writing has as well, but that first season turned me off so hard


----------



## Shawna (Feb 20, 2021)

That 70 show always annoyed me.


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 20, 2021)

To All the Boys I Loved Before, Riverdale, End of the F*ing World, Kissing Booth, and literally any other str8 teen romance on Netflix. I don’t know why I bothered watching. just all around horrid and a waste of time. But also I’m not exactly the target demographic ig so.. theres that


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 20, 2021)

Forgot to mention it in my post from last year, but "Ridiculousness" is another stupid TV show that irritates me. It's mostly just stupid videos about stupid people doing stupid things (and the majority of them aren't even funny).


----------



## Soot Sprite (Feb 20, 2021)

South Park, Rick and morty, and the venture bros. They just grate my nerves and I can’t stand them.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 21, 2021)

Anything The CW puts out these days is pretty awful, all their shows have similar tropes throughout and it's sad to see today's younger generation look up to them so much.


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 21, 2021)

I would get into fights if I said this to some of my old friends but Sword Art Online is the most awful garbage I had the displeasure of watching. I only watched the first season and some of the second, but Kirito is 100% a Mary Sue, the plot had potential but flopped hard, and all the female characters do nothing but get the hots for the main character. I don’t even want to know why only guns are involved in one of the later seasons (no swords to be found there). Just the epitome of bad anime. For anyone interested in getting into the series I would recommend just watching the abridged series on youtube, it fixes a lot of the writing and the characters are more enjoyable.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 21, 2021)

i don't like the office or shows like it don't kill me xc
friends
how i met your mother
most reality tv and sitcoms


----------



## sleepydreepy (Feb 21, 2021)

Too many to list lol, but in general I really don't like sitcoms or reality tv shows.  They are super boring to me and dumb. I also hate those "adult cartoon" shows like family guy, beavis and butt-head, king of the hill, etc. I just find them so stupid and not funny.


----------



## Sharksheep (Feb 22, 2021)

Family Guy and American Dad. I know that the episodes can be hit or miss but the ones I've seen are very miss.

Teen Titans Go, it's just so bright.


----------



## Plume (Feb 22, 2021)

American Dad is so unfunny. I freakin' despise it.
Robot Chicken.


----------



## duckykate (Feb 22, 2021)

not to be a weeb but i honestly find most american cartoons super obnoxious, for example

-family guy
-steven universe
-american dad
-south park
-rick and morty


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 27, 2021)

i don't wanna sound too negative buuuut i can't even with rwby and the office
my brother loves these shows so they're almost always on the tv and i hate them both so much

rwby's animation hurts my eyes and the office is beyond boring, i literally don't see what's so great about it


----------



## Merielle (Feb 27, 2021)

Anything and everything by Seth MacFarlane.
I also am really _not_ the target audience for the "edgy teen drama" genre, like a lot of CW shows.


----------



## The Foogle (Feb 27, 2021)

-Gen 7 pokemon anime triggers me to high heaven since everyone is either ********/gets something handed to them/wins by protagonist luck (i don't hate all of the anime though)

-2020 Mulan is a crime against humanity and spits on the animated classic that it tries to rip off (But Mulan's actress made up for that human waste with Mandalorian and did a stellar job with it)

Hmm that's it for now but i may update it if something else comes to mind


----------



## Antonio (Feb 27, 2021)

Awards shows like tf why should I care?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 27, 2021)

ahem...here's my very short list.
-The Emoji Movie (just...everything is so...ew)
-Any "keeping up with" shows or something like that
-Harry Potter (I like the books but the movies leave so much out and change the plot D


----------



## trashpedia (Feb 27, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> I would get into fights if I said this to some of my old friends but Sword Art Online is the most awful garbage I had the displeasure of watching. I only watched the first season and some of the second, but Kirito is 100% a Mary Sue, the plot had potential but flopped hard, and all the female characters do nothing but get the hots for the main character. I don’t even want to know why only guns are involved in one of the later seasons (no swords to be found there). Just the epitome of bad anime. For anyone interested in getting into the series I would recommend just watching the abridged series on youtube, it fixes a lot of the writing and the characters are more enjoyable.


Tbh the only character I really liked in SAO was Klein. He deserved better and was waaay more interesting than Kirito to the point where sometimes he really felt out of place of the whole anime since he seems to be the only person with an actual functioning braincell compared to the rest of the cast. Then again, it's been a very long time since I watched it anyways lol.

Anyways, I'm probably going to get crucified for this but fanservice-y animes bother the heck out of me. I also find "edgy" shows like Riverdale kinda stupid too tbh.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 28, 2021)

I know many are going to disagree with this, but I could never get into anime. I never understood the appeal. I tried watching a few because it was popular among people that went to my high school, and I wanted to fit in. I realize now that was a dumb reason to try to get into it, but I still see that people of all ages seem to love anime, but it wasn’t really my cup of tea. So I will say, anime in general.


----------



## EmeraldJourney (Feb 28, 2021)

kylie32123 said:


> Any TV shows or movies that you dislike so much you wish they were never created? I know I have a few xD
> I dislike:
> Days of our lives
> Uncle Grandpa
> ...



Honestly? Unpopular opinion..

But friends. I just never got it and avoided it constantly whenever it was on.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Mar 12, 2021)

The Owl House
After I saw so many recommendations about it, I gave it a try and honestly, I don't find it that great, kinda overrated tbh. The plot is fine, although it felt rushed through the end imo. The characters are not that appealing to me, King is probably the only one I liked, but mainly because I find his design kinda cool. Besides the fandom has the same toxic behavior just like the Steven Universe one has/had. They push you the show into your face, saying it's a most-watch and if you say you didn't enjoy it that much, they calling you out in the worst way ever. Yeah, no thanks, I already dealt with way too many crazy fandoms in the past, I don't need this again.

The Big Bang Theory
I used to be a fan of it when I was younger, basically jumped into the hype train when it was still fresh and new back in the days. It was actually sort of enjoyable to watch for it's first three seasons, but then it became stale and more unfunny afterwards. At one point it was just "Hahaha, he said Star Wars, hilarious af!", the characters became so annoying and got ruined in such a terrible way (wtf did they done to Stuart?) and the overall plot is also not worth to follow. They should have ended the show way earlier, I'm surprised that they managed to bring it to 12 seasons in total.


----------



## Poppies_92 (Mar 12, 2021)

Mostly adult animations shows like Family Guy etc.. I was into them has a lame edgy kid but growing up I out grew those shows. Early Simpsons is still great quality tho.

Another one is current Family Fued, my dad watches it everyday, and I truly find is annoying....


----------



## Licorice (Mar 12, 2021)

The office is so unfunny I don’t get the hype. It’s so boring.


----------



## SublimeDonut (Mar 15, 2021)

anything about super heroes + disney live action remakes


----------



## JemAC (Mar 15, 2021)

I've never really enjoyed the TV show Friends, most people I know loved it and watched all the episodes but I only ever saw a few of the episodes and found it pretty boring and unfunny to be honest. Another one that was popular among people I knew that I didn't like was Glee, the few times I actually saw it I thought the storylines weren't very interesting and so many people seems to love the cover versions of songs done on the show but I often thought the originals were far superior.

Also dislike most reality singing contests and most reality TV shows in general, there are always too many people on those kind of shows with really bad attitudes who treat others badly or are just on the show in order to try and get famous and then just milk it for years to come and manage to get rich without doing any work or trying at all.

Most movies that annoy me are ones that have too many sequels due to the fact most of the time I only really like the first film in a series and then it just gets ruined with countless extra movies that don't really add anything new.


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 15, 2021)

Any Jim Carrey movie. I can’t stand his type of comedy.

I only ever liked the grinch by him.


----------

